
Does anyone in industry religiously use scrum at their workplace? - delta3006
I want to know if there are teams who religiously follow agile methodologies (story time, assigning story points, Sprint reviews etc) and have benefited from that or learnt that it&#x27;s not for them. Please also mention the type of product that you used it for.
======
nodeflixnchill
We used to. I recommend the book: The Art of Agile Development

In there, the author starts by saying,"there is no silver bullet"...and it's
true.

~~~
delta3006
Did it help you anyway or was it useful for productivity or did it just add
more process in development cycle?

